# Monty, the MD python stolen from SA shop



## Slytherin (Sep 30, 2008)

*Published:* On TV
*Source:*Channel 10 News, Adelaide

It was reported on Channel 10 news in Adelaide that Monty, the Murray Darling Carpet python has been stolen from a petshop in Goolwa SA. The thieves did not steal the more expensive (not reported what type), of python that was near by. The store alarm failed to activate.

Monty was the store owner's personal pet and she has asked that he be returned as he will be missed. The python had been taken around to local schools to educate the children.


----------



## pete12 (Sep 30, 2008)

that is sad poor person


----------



## Slytherin (Sep 30, 2008)

I hope she gets him back.


----------



## MoreliaMatt (Sep 30, 2008)

thats disgusting isnt it!! 
hope he gets returned!


----------



## Slytherin (Sep 30, 2008)

I couldnt believe it lowlifes!!


----------



## tattoolizzie (Sep 30, 2008)

'the store alarm failed to activate'??? 

I can just picture all the snakes with those big round magnetic security tags you get on clothes....


----------



## dtulip10 (Sep 30, 2008)

i have had a snake stolen befor and it was SH.T (pardon my french) nothin worse. 
hope he shows up


----------



## Luke1 (Sep 30, 2008)

thats shocking! wat D**Ks...
i don't know what to say but its shocking!


----------



## Slytherin (Sep 30, 2008)

tattoolizzie said:


> 'the store alarm failed to activate'???
> 
> I can just picture all the snakes with those big round magnetic security tags you get on clothes....


 
Lol :lol:


----------

